# Taiwan shrimp company



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Just a promo video for this company, I'm not sure if they are wholesale or retailers but it looks like they ship to Canada. There is no pricing and I'm sure the shipping and shrimp cost will be sky high but they have so nice shrimp and interesting shipping process.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I sent an email to the owner a few months ago, but never got any reply. I couldn't find any pricing info either, I'm pretty sure they ship to Canada but for hobbyists it will cost a lot. Their shrimps and tanks do look very nice though. I think the owner went to school in Canada (Manitoba?) before established that company in Taiwan.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

I get the feeling they deal more with retailers than individual shrimp keepers unless you want a relative large order from them.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Thats Ken Yu, he was an international student in University of Calgary and loves speedboating. Hes right now at Interzoo 2012 and won't be back in Taiwan till the 24th. Usually the person that answers his e-mails is Barbie (his wife) but her English isn't that good. Me and him got an invitation to be Judges at the October European Shrimp Contest by http://shrimpsandmosses.com/ . Its probably not that he doesn't want to deal with you. Its probably only communication.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

o forgot 1 more thing. Hes top 10 ranking world pure line breeders.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Don't imagine the cost of getting a box of shrimp shipped from Taiwan is cheap and that doesn't include what those shrimp would cost. lol.


----------

